#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Database and Content >  >  How to make Database performance tuning?

## Bhavya

Hello Friends,

Database access is the core feature of most applications.
Simple database performance tuning can speed up applications Significantly.


Can you guys explain me how to do a database performance tuning?

----------


## Wondergirl

> Hello Friends,
> 
> Database access is the core feature of most applications.
> Simple database performance tuning can speed up applications Significantly.
> 
> 
> Can you guys explain me how to do a database performance tuning?


Hi Here,

These are the steps helps to database performance tuning.
*1.IS your database server healthy?
*CPU
Memory 
Disk Space 
*2.Who is accessing the database 
**3.Understand the load and individual response time of each.
**4.Do you have enough database connections.
**5.Don't forgot about the network. 
*

----------

